

Javascript for Beginner  - usadream

I want to learn javascript and I am an absolute beginner. Which is the best book to start off with ? Which do I have to read first :
"DOM Scripting: Web Design with JavaScript and the Document Object Model"by Jeremy Keith
or 
Learning Javascript by Shelly Powers?
======
tilt
I don't think you can jump into DOM Scripting (building page structures)
without a proper knowledge of the language. At least if you're not comfortable
with programming already.

~~~
usadream
I heard some say that I need to know DOM if I want to write Js ! so do I start
with Learning Js by SHelly Powers or Java script the good parts by Douglas
Crockford ?

------
ap0calyps3l8tr
w3 schools is good.

~~~
damonpace
I agree. W3 should get you started on the right track. Learning code in books
has never worked for me. Learning online is the way to go because you can test
everything on your own and go through their tutorials along the way.

------
usadream
bump

